# Chinese Calander Prediction



## BethMaassen

I know that the Chinese Prediction is not 100% accurate and is meant to be taken with a grain of salt. But out of curiosity, what was everyone predicted, and was it accurate? If you have not found out, or remaining team yellow, what were you predicted? 

I am super curious to know the "hit" to "miss" ratio with this prediction method. 

I have been predicted :pink: and I am having a girl!
It was right last time, predicted a girl, and I got a girl.

*CORRECTLY PREDICTED*: 24

*WRONGLY PREDICTED*: 14


----------



## winterbabies3

My last two pregnancies it was right for both (both boys)! This one it says girl but idk....after two boys that seems impossible.


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> My last two pregnancies it was right for both (both boys)! This one it says girl but idk....after two boys that seems impossible.

Never know. My little sister just had a girl in October, after two boys. And a friend of mine just had a girl a few weeks ago after 6 boys.


----------



## Lucy3

Both times it said girl and I had a son and this time looks like it could be right! Good luck with your scan!


----------



## BethMaassen

Lucy3 said:


> Both times it said girl and I had a son and this time looks like it could be right! Good luck with your scan!

I saw your thread! Certainly looks like it is right this time!! Thank you :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Predicted boy last time and girl this time. In fact, both are boys. So 1/2 :)


----------



## winterbabies3

BethMaassen said:


> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> My last two pregnancies it was right for both (both boys)! This one it says girl but idk....after two boys that seems impossible.
> 
> Never know. My little sister just had a girl in October, after two boys. And a friend of mine just had a girl a few weeks ago after 6 boys.Click to expand...

Wow!! After 6 boys?!?! That's awesome=)


----------



## BethMaassen

seaweed eater said:


> Predicted boy last time and girl this time. In fact, both are boys. So 1/2 :)

That's not bad!


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> My last two pregnancies it was right for both (both boys)! This one it says girl but idk....after two boys that seems impossible.
> 
> Never know. My little sister just had a girl in October, after two boys. And a friend of mine just had a girl a few weeks ago after 6 boys.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! After 6 boys?!?! That's awesome=)Click to expand...

I know, right? It is insane. She refused to stop having babies until she got a girl.


----------



## Spudtastic

With DD I was predicted a girl so it was right. With this one I was predicted a girl too. I find out at the end of August.


----------



## donnarobinson

I was predicted two boys and had two boys 
Says boy this time to x


----------



## ladyV84

Mine was right for the two boys and predicts me a girl this time?! 

Will find out end if august so I'll let you know!! Xx


----------



## winterbabies3

BethMaassen said:


> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> My last two pregnancies it was right for both (both boys)! This one it says girl but idk....after two boys that seems impossible.
> 
> Never know. My little sister just had a girl in October, after two boys. And a friend of mine just had a girl a few weeks ago after 6 boys.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! After 6 boys?!?! That's awesome=)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right? It is insane. She refused to stop having babies until she got a girl.Click to expand...

Well I am glad she got her girl but boy does she have her work cut out for her:haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

It was wrong for me last time. We will find out soon for this one! :)


----------



## BethMaassen

Spudtastic said:


> With DD I was predicted a girl so it was right. With this one I was predicted a girl too. I find out at the end of August.

Are you hoping for a girl this time?


----------



## BethMaassen

donnarobinson said:


> I was predicted two boys and had two boys
> Says boy this time to x

Awesome. are you hoping for another boy?


----------



## BethMaassen

ladyV84 said:


> Mine was right for the two boys and predicts me a girl this time?!
> 
> Will find out end if august so I'll let you know!! Xx

I am looking forward to know if it will be a girl!


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> Well I am glad she got her girl but boy does she have her work cut out for her:haha:

Oh goodness. I have babysat her boys. Well, the eldest 4. So rambunctious. The eldest one is in HighSchool now. Her ex has the eldest 4 during the week, and they come see her on the weekend, and vacations. She has the younger 3. The eldest of the 3 was on 6weeks old or so when she got pregnant with the second eldest.


----------



## BethMaassen

Bevziibubble said:


> It was wrong for me last time. We will find out soon for this one! :)

Oh right, your scan isn't too long after mine, if I remember correctly.


----------



## BethMaassen

I counted all the correct and incorrect ones so far, and going to keep track on the original post. SO far it seems to be correct most of the time.


----------



## winterbabies3

Love this post! I have always wondered =)


----------



## Spudtastic

BethMaassen said:


> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> With DD I was predicted a girl so it was right. With this one I was predicted a girl too. I find out at the end of August.
> 
> Are you hoping for a girl this time?Click to expand...

Excuse my terrible grammar lol.

I would love another girl. My dh would love a boy. And I know it sounds cheesy but after my losses I just hope to hold a healthy baby in my arms  

I may have read a post where you said but I'm trying on my phone and I can't remember. ...what about yourself? Would you like girl or boy?


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> Love this post! I have always wondered =)

I had been trying to go through threads and count it, but it gets really tedious. So, I figured, I'd just ask! :D


----------



## BethMaassen

Spudtastic said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spudtastic said:
> 
> 
> With DD I was predicted a girl so it was right. With this one I was predicted a girl too. I find out at the end of August.
> 
> Are you hoping for a girl this time?Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse my terrible grammar lol.
> 
> I would love another girl. My dh would love a boy. And I know it sounds cheesy but after my losses I just hope to hold a healthy baby in my arms
> 
> I may have read a post where you said but I'm trying on my phone and I can't remember. ...what about yourself? Would you like girl or boy?Click to expand...

Doesn't sound cheesy at all. I keep telling my close friends who like to debate over the gender, that in the end, I don;t care what it is, as long as it is a healthy baby. 

I would like another girl so would DH. Though he thinks it is a boy.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Which chinese gender test is the right one to do? I just googled it and tried the one on the Bump website and it said Boy, then I tried the one on the Babycenter website and it said Girl !!

Which one are you all using?


----------



## winterbabies3

The one that is in my signature..click on it and then go to the tab that say tickers.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Got it thanks. 

Ok, its predicted me a Girl for my first, which is wrong as I have a Boy. :)

This pregnancy its says its a Girl, but we haven't found out yet.


----------



## BethMaassen

BeachyBronzer said:


> Got it thanks.
> 
> Ok, its predicted me a Girl for my first, which is wrong as I have a Boy. :)
> 
> This pregnancy its says its a Girl, but we haven't found out yet.

Do you know when you guys will find out?


----------



## BeachyBronzer

BethMaassen said:


> BeachyBronzer said:
> 
> 
> Got it thanks.
> 
> Ok, its predicted me a Girl for my first, which is wrong as I have a Boy. :)
> 
> This pregnancy its says its a Girl, but we haven't found out yet.
> 
> Do you know when you guys will find out?Click to expand...

no date set yet!


----------



## BethMaassen

BeachyBronzer said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachyBronzer said:
> 
> 
> Got it thanks.
> 
> Ok, its predicted me a Girl for my first, which is wrong as I have a Boy. :)
> 
> This pregnancy its says its a Girl, but we haven't found out yet.
> 
> Do you know when you guys will find out?Click to expand...
> 
> no date set yet!Click to expand...

DO keep me updated :D


----------



## BethMaassen

Just 4 more days until I find out!


----------



## Spudtastic

Have you guys used the Chinese Calender prediction chart that takes into account the Western Calender?

I just googled this one....it could make a difference.

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/western-gender-chart.html


----------



## BethMaassen

Spudtastic said:


> Have you guys used the Chinese Calender prediction chart that takes into account the Western Calender?
> 
> I just googled this one....it could make a difference.
> 
> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/western-gender-chart.html

Checked that one. Says girl again. Ever Chinese one I have tried thus far has predicted a girl.


----------



## BethMaassen

It predicted correctly! We're having a girl!


----------



## Spudtastic

BethMaassen said:


> It predicted correctly! We're having a girl!

Congratulations


----------



## winterbabies3

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Hopeful.89

I love this thread!

Mine is predicting a girl - I won't find out for another 5-6 weeks probably.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hopeful.89 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Mine is predicting a girl - I won't find out for another 5-6 weeks probably.

Thread will still be here :) let me know in 5-6 weeks!


----------



## BethMaassen

Bevziibubble said:


> It was wrong for me last time. We will find out soon for this one! :)

What it predict for you this time, Bev?


----------



## Bevziibubble

BethMaassen said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> It was wrong for me last time. We will find out soon for this one! :)
> 
> What it predict for you this time, Bev?Click to expand...

It predicted a boy so it was right this time :)


----------



## BethMaassen

Bevziibubble said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> It was wrong for me last time. We will find out soon for this one! :)
> 
> What it predict for you this time, Bev?Click to expand...
> 
> It predicted a boy so it was right this time :)Click to expand...

Awesome!


----------



## BethMaassen

Lucy3 said:


> Both times it said girl and I had a son and this time looks like it could be right! Good luck with your scan!

I saw in another thread you are for sure having a girl?


----------



## Bananation

For my first it predicted a boy and it was right, now it predicted a girl but i have 4 more weeks before i find out. I do hope is a girl!


----------



## Lucy3

BethMaassen said:


> Lucy3 said:
> 
> 
> Both times it said girl and I had a son and this time looks like it could be right! Good luck with your scan!
> 
> I saw in another thread you are for sure having a girl?Click to expand...

Looks like it is a girl! Had a quick scan with my OB at 17 weeks which looks girly but the image wasn't amazing. Have my anatomy scan on the 24th so will be great to check again! But yep, looking very girly :)


----------



## BethMaassen

Bananation said:


> For my first it predicted a boy and it was right, now it predicted a girl but i have 4 more weeks before i find out. I do hope is a girl!

I hope you get a girl! :)


----------



## BethMaassen

Lucy3 said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy3 said:
> 
> 
> Both times it said girl and I had a son and this time looks like it could be right! Good luck with your scan!
> 
> I saw in another thread you are for sure having a girl?Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it is a girl! Had a quick scan with my OB at 17 weeks which looks girly but the image wasn't amazing. Have my anatomy scan on the 24th so will be great to check again! But yep, looking very girly :)Click to expand...

Pretty exciting. Please let me know after your scan!


----------



## BethMaassen

I am dying to see if everyone's Chinese predictions were correct. I will admit, I am pretty excited.


----------



## Spudtastic

BethMaassen said:


> I am dying to see if everyone's Chinese predictions were correct. I will admit, I am pretty excited.

Well I'd better update then. We found out yesterday that we are having another little girl so the calendar has been right both times for me.


----------



## BethMaassen

Spudtastic said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> I am dying to see if everyone's Chinese predictions were correct. I will admit, I am pretty excited.
> 
> Well I'd better update then. We found out yesterday that we are having another little girl so the calendar has been right both times for me.Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Beth


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Was wrong for me x


----------



## donnarobinson

Been right for all three of my boys x


----------



## BethMaassen

So for we have a 13 right to 5 wrong. :D


----------



## winterbabies3

I find out September 10th...it's looking like it will be right from my nub pic. All guesses (43) have been girl so we shall se!!


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> I find out September 10th...it's looking like it will be right from my nub pic. All guesses (43) have been girl so we shall se!!

Pretty exciting! Not much longer now!


----------



## Lucy3

Found out today 100% girl, so it was right for me!


----------



## BethMaassen

Lucy3 said:


> Found out today 100% girl, so it was right for me!

That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## ladyV84

I find out on Friday so will let you know! Xx


----------



## rtebbe89

It was right for me! Last day of boy cut off and that's what I got


----------



## BethMaassen

ladyV84 said:


> I find out on Friday so will let you know! Xx

Can't wait!


----------



## BethMaassen

rtebbe89 said:


> It was right for me! Last day of boy cut off and that's what I got

Thats awesome!


----------



## rtebbe89

Hopefully I get a girl next time lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

It was wrong for me, it was predicting girl and we are expecting a sweet baby BOY!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## BethMaassen

Hopeful.89 said:


> It was wrong for me, it was predicting girl and we are expecting a sweet baby BOY!

Congratulations!!


----------



## BethMaassen

ladyV84 said:


> Mine was right for the two boys and predicts me a girl this time?!
> 
> Will find out end if august so I'll let you know!! Xx

Just saw your thread. Girl! Congratulations! Also means it was right again! :dance:


----------



## ladyV84

BethMaassen said:


> ladyV84 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was right for the two boys and predicts me a girl this time?!
> 
> Will find out end if august so I'll let you know!! Xx
> 
> Just saw your thread. Girl! Congratulations! Also means it was right again! :dance:Click to expand...


Yes it does! That's pretty amazing really isn't it?! X


----------



## BethMaassen

ladyV84 said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyV84 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was right for the two boys and predicts me a girl this time?!
> 
> Will find out end if august so I'll let you know!! Xx
> 
> Just saw your thread. Girl! Congratulations! Also means it was right again! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does! That's pretty amazing really isn't it?! XClick to expand...

3 for 3. I think that it is pretty accurate a good percentage of the time.


----------



## lornapj83

I had 5 boys and me and my oh decided we will go by the Chinese Calendar to try for a princess and it was the April we conceived and we didn't want to as that predicted boy we didn't dtd near ovulation it was around 5 days before but we literally dtd once that month so not to fall and we did and anyway yes she was a girl anyway :)


----------



## Misscalais

All predicted girl for my 1st 3 ( who are all boys ) and this time its predicting boy. So hopefully its the opposite lol


----------



## MeeOhMya

Depends what chart you look at lol!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

With DD, it predicted boy.

It's predicting boy again, but we'll see in 11ish weeks!


----------



## BethMaassen

Wowza, I will update my counts. And I know with mine I used many different charts on several sites. and all came up girl for me. and I found out that I was having a girl about a month ago.


----------



## winterbabies3

It was right on all 3 of mine!! Found out its a girl =')


----------



## flowergirl7

It was right with my boy and now right with the little girl in my tummy! :)


----------



## BethMaassen

winterbabies3 said:


> It was right on all 3 of mine!! Found out its a girl =')

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: COngratulations Winter!


----------



## BethMaassen

flowergirl7 said:


> It was right with my boy and now right with the little girl in my tummy! :)

Awesome. And COngratulations!


----------



## Bananation

My scan is in 2 hours, calendar predicted a girl so I hope its right like last time. I´ll update ;)


----------



## BethMaassen

Bananation said:


> My scan is in 2 hours, calendar predicted a girl so I hope its right like last time. I´ll update ;)

Looking forward to it. And good luck!


----------



## Bananation

Well Im having another boy, wrong for me this time haha I'm happy anyway.


----------



## BethMaassen

Bananation said:


> Well Im having another boy, wrong for me this time haha I'm happy anyway.

Aww, Congratulations!


----------



## winterbabies3

BethMaassen said:


> winterbabies3 said:
> 
> 
> It was right on all 3 of mine!! Found out its a girl =')
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: COngratulations Winter!Click to expand...

Thanks love!! :cloud9:


----------



## NennaKay

My first pregnancy said boy... She was a girl. :dohh:
This time, I'm predicted a girl... I'll find out for sure next week! :happydance:


----------



## BeachyBronzer

BethMaassen said:


> BeachyBronzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachyBronzer said:
> 
> 
> Got it thanks.
> 
> Ok, its predicted me a Girl for my first, which is wrong as I have a Boy. :)
> 
> This pregnancy its says its a Girl, but we haven't found out yet.
> 
> Do you know when you guys will find out?Click to expand...
> 
> no date set yet!Click to expand...
> 
> DO keep me updated :DClick to expand...

Beth, chinese calender is right for my second, this time we're expecting a girl. 

It got it wrong for my first, right this time though. 1 out of 2 :)


----------



## BethMaassen

BeachyBronzer said:


> Beth, chinese calender is right for my second, this time we're expecting a girl.
> 
> It got it wrong for my first, right this time though. 1 out of 2 :)


Congratulations!


----------



## NennaKay

Baby was not cooperative at my 18 week gender scan. Still don't know if it's right this time... Tomorrow I'll get a date for my anatomy scan and hopefully know soon. :thumbup:


----------



## missbabes

I did a few chinese charts on different sites when I was expecting DS, but the version on countdownmypregancy was accurate for DS. This time I'm predicted a girl but we'll see :)

Edit: Checked the one being used on this thread after eventually finding it and it predicted a girl with DS, and this time predicts a boy.


----------



## Misscalais

I wanted to update on here.
For me all 3 of my boys were predicted girls for the Chinese calendar and this one was predicted boy, and im happy to say we are having a girl!
So its opposite for me :)


----------



## NennaKay

NennaKay said:


> My first pregnancy said boy... She was a girl. :dohh:
> This time, I'm predicted a girl... I'll find out for sure next week! :happydance:

It was wrong the first time, and right this time! Two girls for me! :flower:


----------



## MelliPaige

#1 boy - right!
#2 boy - we will see! I sure hope so!


----------



## BethMaassen

NennaKay said:


> NennaKay said:
> 
> 
> My first pregnancy said boy... She was a girl. :dohh:
> This time, I'm predicted a girl... I'll find out for sure next week! :happydance:
> 
> It was wrong the first time, and right this time! Two girls for me! :flower:Click to expand...

Yay! COngratulations.


----------



## BethMaassen

MelliPaige said:


> #1 boy - right!
> #2 boy - we will see! I sure hope so!

Good luck! Do keep me updated. :D


----------



## MelliPaige

BethMaassen said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> #1 boy - right!
> #2 boy - we will see! I sure hope so!
> 
> Good luck! Do keep me updated. :DClick to expand...

I will!! I'm debating on team yellow but I don't know if I have the patience!! Haha it will either be March our July!


----------



## laughingduck

With my first it said girl and was right. With this one it says girl again but I have a strong sense it may be a boy. We shall see! I am getting the harmony test at 10 weeks and I will ask to find out then :)


----------



## Flannz94

It's been right for me both times!! :)


----------



## missbabes

missbabes said:


> I did a few chinese charts on different sites when I was expecting DS, but the version on countdownmypregancy was accurate for DS. This time I'm predicted a girl but we'll see :)
> 
> Edit: Checked the one being used on this thread after eventually finding it and it predicted a girl with DS, and this time predicts a boy.

Well the chart was wrong again. I'm expecting a girl :)


----------



## Zeppelin424

Wrong for me  Predicted girl but having a boy


----------



## Brunette_21

First time was predicted girl and that was spot on
Second time it says girl again can't wait to fins out xx


----------



## BethMaassen

How exciting! It does seem to be correct a majority of the time. And congratulations ladies!


----------

